# Ich kann keinen Fisch schlachten



## ein Angler (8. Oktober 2012)

Hi Leute
So wie in der Überschrift steht habe ich eine Frage zur Entnahmepflicht wenn ich angeln möchte, von mir aus im Urlaub im anderen Bundesland oder auch eben zu Hause.
Wenn ein Zurücksetzen verboten ist, zBsp Wels, ich das aber mache, was erwartet mich da. Ich will ja nur angeln kann aber eben keinem (Fisch) Tier was zu leide tun. #c
Andreas


----------



## wilhelm (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Ich kann keinen Fisch schlachten*

Angel grundsätzlich mit Schonhaken und die Fische werden in der Regel schon beim anlanden den Haken abschütteln können ( was ein Pech aber auch |rolleyes).
Alles andere würde ich ja nicht an die große Glocke hängen ( wo kein Kläger da kein Richter.)

Gruß Wilhelm


----------



## bobbl (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Ich kann keinen Fisch schlachten*

Wenn du "keinem (Fisch) Tier was zu leide tun" willst, dann ist Angeln einfach das falsche Hobby für dich.


----------



## mxchxhl (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Ich kann keinen Fisch schlachten*



bobbl schrieb:


> Wenn du "keinem (Fisch) Tier was zu leide tun" willst, dann ist Angeln einfach das falsche Hobby für dich.



ganz genau!
aus purer fanglust, oder jagdrausch sollte man nicht zum angeln gehn! meine meinung. wenn du den fisch nicht verwerten kannst solltest du es auch lassen. wenn du ihn nicht magst aber abnehmer hast, ist das was anderes aber so... #q
mfg


----------



## diez (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Ich kann keinen Fisch schlachten*

Wenn du c&r betreiben willst ist mir das Wurst. Reden zwar eine menge Leute über das Thema aber handhaben tuts jeder nach gut dünken - wie auch sonst.

Da du aber jeder Zeit einen Fisch landen kannst der aus irgend einem Grund nicht mehr lebensfähig ist solltest du auch in der Lage sein den zu töten.
Wenn du das nicht kannst oder willst solltest du das angeln wirklich lassen!

Ach ja, ich persönlich möchte weder einen Haken mit noch ohne Wiederhaken im Maul haben. Was an einem Schonhaken schonend ist frage ich mich schon länger... aber so viel zum Thema "kein Leid zufügen"...


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Ich kann keinen Fisch schlachten*



michahl schrieb:


> ganz genau!
> aus purer fanglust, oder jagdrausch sollte man nicht zum angeln gehn!
> Weil?
> meine meinung.
> ...



Gruß#h


----------



## siloaffe (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Ich kann keinen Fisch schlachten*



diez schrieb:


> Wenn du c&r betreiben willst ist mir das Wurst. Reden zwar eine menge Leute über das Thema aber handhaben tuts jeder nach gut dünken - wie auch sonst.
> 
> Da du aber jeder Zeit einen Fisch landen kannst der aus irgend einem Grund nicht mehr lebensfähig ist solltest du auch in der Lage sein den zu töten.
> Wenn du das nicht kannst oder willst solltest du das angeln wirklich lassen!




|good:

Ganz meine Meinung#6


----------



## Skrxnch (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Ich kann keinen Fisch schlachten*

@diez:
|good: ums nochmal zu wiederholen#h

Den Fall wirds immer mal geben, dann sollte man schon dazu stehen was man macht oder es lassen.


----------



## Wurschtsepp (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Ich kann keinen Fisch schlachten*

Karpfenangeln mit Haar Montage und schneid den Haken runter


----------



## Purist (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Ich kann keinen Fisch schlachten*



Friedfisch-Spezi schrieb:


> Warum dieses altmodische denken?



Das ist kein altmodisches sondern logisches Denken. Die Angelei wurde vom Mensch erfunden um Fische zu fangen, genauso wie Waffen entwickelt wurden, um Tiere oder andere Menschen zu töten. Natürlich kann man mit Waffen auch ohne Blutspritzer "üben", man schießt/wirft z.B. auf Zielscheiben. Beim Angeln wurde daraus lediglich der Castingsport (wenigstens zum Teil dem Hobby fröhnen, ohne Blut zu vergießen). Nur weil der wohl erste Karpfenposer der Geschichte, seinen kapitalen Fang aus einem kleinen Fischteich in die Kamera hielt und anschließend einem Zoo überließ (Zoos sind wunderbar tierfreundliche Angelegenheiten), glauben jetzt viele, C&R seie gut und Fischverwertung beim angeln nicht unbedingt Ziel der Dinge.

Ich sehe es genauso kritisch wie viele hier: Wer keinen Fisch töten kann,  der sollte sich lieber ein anderes Hobby suchen. Auch hier wieder mit der, ansonsten von C&Rlern beliebten Argumentationsweise: Den Fischen zuliebe, denen man in einigen Fällen nur dann Qualen ersparen kann, wenn man sie tötet.


----------



## Wurschtsepp (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Ich kann keinen Fisch schlachten*



Purist schrieb:


> Das ist kein altmodisches sondern logisches Denken. Die Angelei wurde vom Mensch erfunden um Fische zu fangen, genauso wie Waffen entwickelt wurden, um Tiere oder andere Menschen zu töten. Natürlich kann man mit Waffen auch ohne Blutspritzer "üben", man schießt/wirft z.B. auf Zielscheiben. Beim Angeln wurde daraus lediglich der Castingsport (wenigstens zum Teil dem Hobby fröhnen, ohne Blut zu vergießen). Nur weil der wohl erste Karpfenposer der Geschichte, seinen kapitalen Fang aus einem kleinen Fischteich in die Kamera hielt und anschließend einem Zoo überließ (Zoos sind wunderbar tierfreundliche Angelegenheiten), glauben jetzt viele, C&R seie gut und Fischverwertung beim angeln nicht unbedingt Ziel der Dinge.
> 
> Ich sehe es genauso kritisch wie viele hier: Wer keinen Fisch töten kann,  der sollte sich lieber ein anderes Hobby suchen. Auch hier wieder mit der, ansonsten von C&Rlern beliebten Argumentationsweise: Den Fischen zuliebe, denen man in einigen Fällen nur dann Qualen ersparen kann, wenn man sie tötet.



Nehmen wir an du gehst zum Spinnfischen auf Hecht. 1ter Wurf Hecht mit 80 cm. Ok du schlägst ihn ab Gibt ein gutes Essen für die ganze Familie. 2ter Wurf nichts. 3ter Wurf Kapitale Hechtdame mit 1,20m du schlägst sie ab weil du es für richtig hältst. Lecker Lecker Uraltfisch. Gehst du dann nach 20 Minuten angeln nachhause?


----------



## prinz1 (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Ich kann keinen Fisch schlachten*

hallo zusammen

leute, wenn ich das hier lese, platzt mir der allerwerteste.
dieser mann kann KEINEN fisch schlachten.
er kann nicht mal selektieren, das heißt für mich ganz klassisch:

SUCH DIR EIN ANDERES HOBBY!

so einer hat nichts beim angeln verloren.
alle weiteren einwände hier in diesem thread kann und will ich nicht akzeptieren.

meine meinung!
petri heil

der prinz


----------



## HD4ever (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Ich kann keinen Fisch schlachten*

tja ... man muß halt nicht jeden Fisch töten - selektive Entnahme würde ich sagen ! 
wenn man allerdings grundsäztlich den Fischen nichts antun möchte würde ich sagen Hobby verfehlt ! #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Ich kann keinen Fisch schlachten*

Ist doch eigentlich einfach:
KANN der TE keinen Fisch schlachten:
Sollte ers lernen....

WILL der TE keinen Fisch schlachten:
Soll er da angeln, wo er das nicht muss..

Man kann aus allem ne Riesendiskussion machen, obwohls doch eigentlich einfach ist......


----------



## Duke Nukem (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Ich kann keinen Fisch schlachten*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ....WILL der TE keinen Fisch schlachten:
> Soll er da angeln, wo er das nicht muss......



Wie nun schon mehrfach erwäht wurde, gibt es immer wieder Situationen wo der gefangene Fisch augenscheinlich nicht überlebensfähig ist. Wer so einen Fisch zum Verrecken ins Wasser wirft, hat beim Angeln nichts zu suchen.


Andreas


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Ich kann keinen Fisch schlachten*

deswegen:


> KANN der TE keinen Fisch schlachten:
> Sollte ers lernen....


Wo ist also das Problem?


----------



## vermesser (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Ich kann keinen Fisch schlachten*



Wurschtsepp schrieb:


> Nehmen wir an du gehst zum Spinnfischen auf Hecht. 1ter Wurf Hecht mit 80 cm. Ok du schlägst ihn ab Gibt ein gutes Essen für die ganze Familie. 2ter Wurf nichts. 3ter Wurf Kapitale Hechtdame mit 1,20m du schlägst sie ab weil du es für richtig hältst. Lecker Lecker Uraltfisch. Gehst du dann nach 20 Minuten angeln nachhause?



Ja! Der Tag wäre für mich perfekt gelaufen! Und es kommt häufiger vor, daß ich nach einem Fang mehr erkunde, Köder teste und in die Gegend guck als wirklich konzentriert zu angeln.


----------



## Heilbutt (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Ich kann keinen Fisch schlachten*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> deswegen:
> 
> Wo ist also das Problem?


 
Der TE schreibt das er keinem Tier was zu Leide tun kann,
ich denke damit ist nicht gemeint das er nicht das "handwerkliche Zerlegen" des Tieres beherrscht, das man in der Tat erlernen kann.

*Da ist meiner Ansicht nach sehr wohl das Problem!!!*

Jeder der schon mal nen festsitzenden Drilling gelöst hat weiß wie man oft beim Lösen daran "rumzerren" muß!!
Da geht bei mir spätestens das "Leid zufügen" los, und für alle die sich einreden "der schreit aber noch gar nicht":
Wenn dann noch so rote Flüssigkeit durch die Kiemen sickert,
dann hat sich das mit dem Leid in manchen Fällen kurz darauf erledigt!!!

Deshalb von mir der Tipp an Leute die Tieren kein Leid antun wollen / können (und das respektiere ich wirklich!):
Geht Golf spielen, da bewegt man sich auch, ist auch an der
frischen Luft, und kommt auch ohne Fisch nach Hause!!!!:m

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Dorschfutzi (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Ich kann keinen Fisch schlachten*



ein Angler schrieb:


> Hi Leute
> So wie in der Überschrift steht habe ich eine Frage zur Entnahmepflicht wenn ich angeln möchte, von mir aus im Urlaub im anderen Bundesland oder auch eben zu Hause.
> Wenn ein Zurücksetzen verboten ist, zBsp Wels, ich das aber mache, was erwartet mich da. Ich will ja nur angeln kann aber eben keinem (Fisch) Tier was zu leide tun. #c
> Andreas



Lass das angeln und suche lieber Würmer für die anderen
Angler, so hast du auch ein Fangerlebnis. #h


----------



## Katteker (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Ich kann keinen Fisch schlachten*

KANNST du keinen Fisch schlachten: Lerne es.

WILLST du keinen Fisch schlachten, dann hör auf zu angeln. Auch wenn ALLES wieder freigelassen wird, ein Teil des Fanges geht später ein, ist ganz normal. Ob du einem verletzten Fisch an Land dann eins über die Rübe haust oder das Vieh im Wasser verreckt kommt am Ende aufs gleiche raus. Tot=tot. Schlussfolgerung: Du willst keinen Fisch töten: Hör auf zu angeln.


----------



## cafabu (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Ich kann keinen Fisch schlachten*

Lt. Kom. Dater würde sagen: 
_"Ich verstehe es nicht ganz, aber: Faszinierend"_


----------



## ein Angler (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Ich kann keinen Fisch schlachten*

Hi Leute
Ich habe eigentlich sagen wollen das wenn ich einen Fisch fange der groß genug ist, mir dann auch zum essen reicht. Ich werde doch aber nicht mein Angelkram einpacken und abhauen. Nun fange ich den nächsten und wie der Zufall es so will sieht die Fischereiaufsicht das ich ihn zurücksetze.
Da es ja zur Geldbuße kommen kann habe ich gedacht ich sage ich kann keinen Fisch töten. Wie ist das dann gesetzlich geregelt. |kopfkrat Meine Würmer die ich suche verangel ich auch selber. .
Andreas


----------



## bottito (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Ich kann keinen Fisch schlachten*



Friedfisch-Spezi schrieb:


> Gruß#h



Weil das die gültige Gesetzeslage ist. Da gibt es keinen Diskussionsspielraum...


----------



## gaerbsch (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Ich kann keinen Fisch schlachten*

Jetzt versteh ich gar nix mehr. Wenn das Fanglimit erreicht ist hast du die Sachen zu packen und nach Hause zu gehen. Da kannste der Fischereiaufsicht erzählen was du willst, da ist die Karte weg wenn sie nen schlechten Tag hat...

Und an manchen Gewässern ist es sogar "gewünscht" den Fisch zu releasen. Sollte aber dein Fanglimit vorher voll sein kannst du nicht darauf spekulieren das du den Fisch releasen kannst. Er könnte verletzt sein und du somit dein Fanglimit überschreiten.


----------



## bottito (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Ich kann keinen Fisch schlachten*

Zitat von michahl  
"ganz genau!
aus purer fanglust, oder jagdrausch sollte man nicht zum angeln gehn!
Weil? 
meine meinung.
ok 
wenn du den fisch nicht verwerten kannst solltest du es auch lassen. wenn du ihn nicht magst aber abnehmer hast, ist das was anderes aber so...  
Das musst du mir jetzt mal erklären! Also dürfen aus deiner sicht nur menschen angeln die auch den fisch zu 100% verwerten können, und es hört sich so an als sei es egal ob er ihn selbst isst, verschenkt, verkauft, in Müll schmeißen tut o.ä. 
Warum dieses altmodische denken?
mfg
Gruß"


Weil das gültige Rechtslage ist!


----------



## Lui Nairolf (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Ich kann keinen Fisch schlachten*

Ich glaub, dass deine Reaktion „ich kann kein Tier schlachten“ erstmal eine ganz normale Reaktion eines gesunden, empathischen Menschen ist – Willkommen im Club J
Allerdings denke ich man muss unterscheiden zwischen „ich kann kein Tier schlachten“ und „es fällt mir schwer ein Tier zu schlachten“. Biologisch betrachtet liegt es nämlich in der Natur des Menschen, Tiere schlachten zu können – ansonsten gäbe es das Menschengeschlecht nämlich nicht schon ein paar Jahrtausende.

Daher solltest du die Kommentare hier, dass du dir ein anderes Hobby suchen solltest, erst mal bei Seite schieben – vielmehr solltest du dir einen Weg suchen, wie du mit dem Schlachten und/oder Schmerz zu fügen umgehen kannst.

Ich habe für mich dazu folgende Überlegungen angestellt:
Wenn ich einen Fisch fange, entnehme und schlachte, dann ist garantiert dass ich
1. ein Tier töte, das ein artgerechtes Leben in Freiheit (anders als Massentierhaltung) hatte
2. ein Tier töte, das sich wohl bereits fortpflanzen konnte (Mindestmaß – anders als in der Massentierhaltung), also seinen „biologischen Lebenszweck“ erfüllt hat
3. das Tier als Lebewesen achte und schätze (anders als in der Massentierhaltung, wo ein Tier nur als wirtschaftliches Objekt betrachtet wird)
4. ich daher gegenüber diesem Tier ein weniger schlechtes Gewissen haben brauche, als gegenüber dem Tier, das als Hackfleisch vakuumverpackt in den Discountern liegt.

Abschließend kann ich nur sagen: Wenn jemand kein flaues Gefühl im Magen hat, wenn er ein Tier tötet – und sei es nur ein kleiner, verangelter Barsch – der sollte sich ein anderes Hobby suchen. Jemand, der nur Bedenken/Schlechtes Gewissen/o. ä. verspürt, ist im genau richtigen Hobby – er braucht dann nur noch einen Weg, wie er seine Beute waidgerecht handhaben kann. Ich kenne Angler die murmeln ein „Entschuldigung“ bevor der Fischtöter auf den Kopf kracht, einen älteren Mann habe ich beobachtet, der hat dem Fisch – ähnlich wie ein Jäger – ein Büschl Gras ins Maul gesteckt. Wege gibt es viele und mit deinen Skrupeln bist du nicht allein.

Viel Spaß bei deinem Hobby!


----------



## stefansdl (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Ich kann keinen Fisch schlachten*



Katteker schrieb:


> KANNST du keinen Fisch schlachten: Lerne es.
> 
> WILLST du keinen Fisch schlachten, dann hör auf zu angeln. Auch wenn ALLES wieder freigelassen wird, ein Teil des Fanges geht später ein, ist ganz normal. Ob du einem verletzten Fisch an Land dann eins über die Rübe haust oder das Vieh im Wasser verreckt kommt am Ende aufs gleiche raus. Tot=tot. Schlussfolgerung: Du willst keinen Fisch töten: Hör auf zu angeln.




selten so einen Schwachsinn gelesen...#q


----------



## Donnergugi (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Ich kann keinen Fisch schlachten*



Wurschtsepp schrieb:


> Nehmen wir an du gehst zum Spinnfischen auf Hecht. 1ter Wurf Hecht mit 80 cm. Ok du schlägst ihn ab Gibt ein gutes Essen für die ganze Familie. 2ter Wurf nichts. 3ter Wurf Kapitale Hechtdame mit 1,20m du schlägst sie ab weil du es für richtig hältst. Lecker Lecker Uraltfisch. Gehst du dann nach 20 Minuten angeln nachhause?



Wenn es so wäre, dann GLÜCKWUNSCH!#g 
Wenn ich einen 80cm Hecht im ersten Wurf fangen würde und er für mich "küchentauglich" ist, dann pack ich den ein und fahre nach Hause oder lager ihn anständig schraub ggf. auf Dropshot um und versuch es auf Barsch oder geh mir ein paar Köfis stippen. Wenn ich eine 1,20 Hechtdame fangen würde (egal ob vorher oder nachher), dann stell ich mir die Frage was sinnhafter ist: So einen Brocken zu entnehmen und ihn zu verwerten (so einfach ist das nicht!) oder den Fisch einfach seinem Gewässer möglichst unbeschadet zurückzugeben und damit den Bestand zu schonen (Eine Hechtdame von der Größe legt bekanntlich mehr als nur 1 Ei |znaika 
Ich denke etwas selektiv zu sein ist hier genau der richtige Mittelweg. Vor einigen Monaten habe ich im Urlaub einen 7kg Karpfen gefangen. Versuch mal 7 kg in das Gefrierfach eines Wohnmobils zu zwängen |uhoh: Darf ich deswegen jetzt nicht angeln gehen?! Ich denke schon! Denn dann kommt der Fisch für mich wieder zurück ins Wasser und gut ist. Wenn was Verwertbares dran geht, egal ob nicht zu klein und nicht zu groß, dann entnimmt man so viel, dass es für den Eigenbedarf reicht. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger #c



> Ist doch eigentlich einfach:
> KANN der TE keinen Fisch schlachten:
> Sollte ers lernen....
> 
> ...



|good:

Oder er soll eben mit jemanden mitgehen, der es erledigt, auch wenn das kein Mittel der Wahl ist. 

Gruß


----------



## magi (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Ich kann keinen Fisch schlachten*

Sehr erheiternd hier. Ich dachte die Kompetenz des AB als Forum endet mittlerweile bei der Frage, ob man besser ne 2500 oder 4000er Rolle an seine Hechtrute schrauben soll. . Tja , da hatte ich dem Ganzen wohl zuviel zugetraut, wie kommt man überhaupt auf die Idee, einer vermeintlichen Kontrolle bei dem (illegalen) Zurücksetzten eines Fisches mit der Aussage"...ich kann keinen Fisch töten..." zu begegnen. Das muss doch jeder für nen schlechten Scherz halten. Dagegen ist ja die Aussage..." Der ist mir aus der Hand gerutscht..." noch richtig kreativ und sicherlich auch schwer zu widerlegen-es sei denn du hast dein Stativ mit Kamera aufgebaut und nennst bereits 5 Min. Filmmaterial mit Fisch im Arm dein Eigen..


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Ich kann keinen Fisch schlachten*



			
				Donnergugi schrieb:
			
		

> > Ist doch eigentlich einfach:
> > KANN der TE keinen Fisch schlachten:
> > Sollte ers lernen....
> >
> ...


Danke ;-))


----------



## Purist (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Ich kann keinen Fisch schlachten*



Wurschtsepp schrieb:


> Nehmen wir an du gehst zum Spinnfischen auf Hecht. 1ter Wurf Hecht mit 80 cm. Ok du schlägst ihn ab Gibt ein gutes Essen für die ganze Familie. 2ter Wurf nichts. 3ter Wurf Kapitale Hechtdame mit 1,20m du schlägst sie ab weil du es für richtig hältst. Lecker Lecker Uraltfisch. Gehst du dann nach 20 Minuten angeln nachhause?



Kommt darauf an, wo ich angeln bin und welche Aufbewahrungsutensilien ich dabei habe. Das heisst kurze Strecke nach Hause: Ja, ich würde nach 20min aufhören, heim gehen/radeln/fahren und den Fisch schnellstmöglich, nach dem ausnehmen, ins Gefrierfach packen, wenn ich sofortigen Verzehr nicht eingeplant habe. Weiter entfernt muss man bereits kalkulieren, wieviel für die Kühlbox im Auto noch sinnvoll ist. Aber ich glaube dir geht es gar nicht darum, sondern um die 1,20m Hechtdame. Vor 20 Jahren hätte ich dir gesagt: Die gehört zum Präparator. Verwerten kann man aber selbst die und tut dem Gewässergleichgewicht dabei auch noch Gutes, bei vorhandenem, großen Weißfischbestand. #c C&R? In dem Fall hätte ich sogar Verständnis dafür, das ändert aber nichts daran, dass ich Angeln für falsch halte, wenn man nie einen gefangenen Fisch töten will. 

Niemand macht einen Jagdschein um daneben zu schießen, Leute die das erlegte Wild nicht aufbrechen/verwerten drücken es anderen in die Hand, die das "übernehmen", das heisst auch: Es vermarkten. Beim Angeln ist das in Deutschland, in allen mir bekannten Fällen, untersagt (den Fang zu verkaufen), dafür gibt's dann die Berufsfischer. Immerhin ist es legal, den Nachbarn/die Nachbarin (welche gerne auch älter sein können, weil sie dann nicht nur Fischstäbchen kennen..) mit Fisch zu beglücken, wenn man wirklich keine Verwendung für so ein Tier hat, oder gar das Gefrierfach bereits voll ist.


----------



## Duke Nukem (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Ich kann keinen Fisch schlachten*

OT 



Donnergugi schrieb:


> ...
> Wenn ich einen 80cm Hecht im ersten Wurf fangen würde und er für mich "küchentauglich" ist, dann pack ich den ein und fahre nach Hause oder lager ihn anständig schraub ggf. auf Dropshot um ...



 ...ich hänge dann einen Wobbler dran, mit dem ich noch nie etwas gefangen habe, vorzugsweise von SPRO. Sollte der Köder wieder erfolglos sein, fliegt er abends in die Tonne. So miste ich meine Köderbox aus.  (ernsthaft) 


Andreas


----------



## Katteker (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Ich kann keinen Fisch schlachten*



stefansdl schrieb:


> selten so einen Schwachsinn gelesen...#q


 
Rugig Blut. Ist gesünder.

Wenn du wieder unten bist, schreib gefälligst warum du das anders siehst und rotz nicht einen einzelnen Satz in den Raum. Danke.


----------



## Katteker (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Ich kann keinen Fisch schlachten*



ein Angler schrieb:


> Hi Leute
> Ich habe eigentlich sagen wollen das wenn ich einen Fisch fange der groß genug ist, mir dann auch zum essen reicht. Ich werde doch aber nicht mein Angelkram einpacken und abhauen. Nun fange ich den nächsten und wie der Zufall es so will sieht die Fischereiaufsicht das ich ihn zurücksetze.
> Da es ja zur Geldbuße kommen kann habe ich gedacht ich sage ich kann keinen Fisch töten. Wie ist das dann gesetzlich geregelt. |kopfkrat Meine Würmer die ich suche verangel ich auch selber. .
> Andreas


 
Ah, hatte ich anders verstanden. Dachte, du hast ein grundsätzliches Problem damit den Fisch zu töten. Dann vergiss meinen Post.


----------



## micro43 (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Ich kann keinen Fisch schlachten*

also ich muss sagen ich gehe im frühjahr  und im herbst sehr gerne auf hecht und ich mag absolut kein hecht weil er mir nicht schmeckt ich habe einfach nur spass am angeln habe schon viele 70er, 90er  und größere waren auch dabei wenn man den hecht nicht mitnehmen will denn am besten ist die handlandung und wenn er nicht tief geschluckt hat sondern nur vorne an gehackt hat setze ich ihn schonen wieder zurück und halte ihn auch so lange fest bis er wieder schwimmen kann aber ich höre nicht auf zu angeln wenn ich einen hecht gefangen hab...#h


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Ich kann keinen Fisch schlachten*

Interessantes Thema. Grundsätzlich: Wenn du keinen Fisch töten möchtest, rutscht er dir halt wieder aus der Hand, wo ist das Problem? 
Man kann natürlich darüber diskutieren, inwieweit jemand, der mental nicht in der Lage ist, einen Fisch zu töten, sich ein anderes Hobby suchen sollte, andererseits, ich z.B. mag keine Kinder und vögle trotzdem...


----------



## redfeed (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Ich kann keinen Fisch schlachten*

Was soll den das ganze schlachten ? Wen er den Fisch nicht will und der Fisch keine Folgeschäden hat kann er den ruhig wieder ins Wasser setzen. 
Oder schlachtet einer einen 40er Karpfen ab um ein " leckeres " essen zu haben ?`Also wer sich da auf das Abendessen freut #q


----------



## Wurschtsepp (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Ich kann keinen Fisch schlachten*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Interessantes Thema. Grundsätzlich: Wenn du keinen Fisch töten möchtest, rutscht er dir halt wieder aus der Hand, wo ist das Problem?
> Man kann natürlich darüber diskutieren, inwieweit jemand, der mental nicht in der Lage ist, einen Fisch zu töten, sich ein anderes Hobby suchen sollte, andererseits, ich z.B. mag keine Kinder und vögle trotzdem...



:m:m:m


----------



## Heilbutt (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Ich kann keinen Fisch schlachten*



Katteker schrieb:


> Ah, hatte ich anders verstanden. Dachte, du hast ein grundsätzliches Problem damit den Fisch zu töten. Dann vergiss meinen Post.


 

Das dachte ich und offensichtlich viele andere auch, denn so *hat er es ja auch geschrieben*!?!?#c

Also wiedermal viel Rauch um nichts!!!#d

Noch viel besser finde ich ja das du sowas nem Kontrolleur erzählen willst - der fällt vom Glauben ab!!

@Sten
wie gewohnt ein guter Post#6 - nur in der Sache nicht ganz vergleichbar....

Gruß

Holger


----------



## ein Angler (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Ich kann keinen Fisch schlachten*

Hi Leute
Wenn ich sagen würde er ist mir aus der Hand gerutscht ist das so glaube ich anfechtbar, wenn ich aber sage ich kann keinen Fisch töten, dann möchte ich mal sehen was sie machen würden. Es gibt ja kein Gesetz das in Zusammenhang mit angeln und dann den Fisch töten zu müssen.
Also ich warte nicht das Jahr bis die Zander beissen um dann beim ersten Nachhause zu fahren genauso wenig wenn die Hechte laufen dann ist angeln angesagt. Ich kenne hier auch keinen der dann aufhören würde. Ich gestehe aber der Hecht hats mir wirklich angetan diese schwartzen Augen kann ich nicht abschlachten nur im Absehen das er den Verletzungen erlegen wird.
Andreas


----------



## Bremer1985 (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Ich kann keinen Fisch schlachten*

ich bin von klein auf mit meinem vater angeln gegangen und habe sozusagen von der pieke auf gelernt.natürlich war es für mich normal das mein vater für mich den fisch getötet und ausgenommen hat! aber eines tages tat mein vater das nicht mehr und ich sollte es tun! schließlich habe ich ja immer zugeguckt. ich sagte nein,ich werde das nicht tun! darauf hin meinte mein vater die fische zurück zu setzen(aale vom ganzen tag). er sagte.: wenn ich frischen fisch essen möchte müsste ich auch lernen ihn zu verarbeiten. er ließ mich allein und ich konnte mich entscheiden!..............und,es gab brataal zu der zeit wr ich ca 7 jahre alt.

andersherum! mein vater fing mal einen großen hecht in der weser und als er ihn zurück setzte war ich natürlich sehr verwirrt und fragte warum er das täte!er erklärte mir das der fisch voll mit eiern ist und es nicht richtig wäre! zu der zeit war ich ca 10 jahre alt

es gibt immer 2 seiten,nur weil ich einen fisch fange bedeutet das nicht das ich ihn gleich töten muss.das wäre quatsch.ich denke das ``ein Angler`` jemanden an seiner seite brauch der ihm das ganze näher bringt!


----------



## gründler (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Ich kann keinen Fisch schlachten*



Heilbutt schrieb:


> Noch viel besser finde ich ja das du sowas nem Kontrolleur erzählen willst - der fällt vom Glauben ab!!


 
Nö warum sollten wir Aufseher vom Glauben abfallen,ich kenne etliche Aufseher die keinen fisch essen aber Angeln.

Also blödsinn,und ausserdem sind nicht alle Aufseher Wachhunde sondern meist selber Angler.


#h


----------



## Margarelon (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Ich kann keinen Fisch schlachten*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> ich z.B. mag keine Kinder und vögle trotzdem...



Netter Vergleich, hat mir wieder Kaffee auf der Tastatur eingebracht. Danke schön.

Dann können wir auch daraus schließen, dass der Themenstarter entweder einen Gummi über den Haken zieht, oder (OK, der Vergleich hinkt ein wenig...) die Hakenspitze abknipst? Dann kann ja nichts mehr passieren und er muss keinen Fisch töten. |kopfkrat


----------



## Jose (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Ich kann keinen Fisch schlachten*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> ... ich z.B. mag keine Kinder und vögle trotzdem...



@Sten, Sten, das kann man aber ganz schön falsch verstehen...

tsss tsss :q


----------



## magi (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Ich kann keinen Fisch schlachten*

@ ein Angler
du meinst also wirklich, dass dein "...ich kann kein Fisch töten..." nicht so anfechtbar ist?? Die Idee, dass dies die Vermutung nährt, dass du nicht über die notwendigen Kenntnisse verfügst, die nebenbei durch den Erwerb des Fischerreischeins bestätigt wurden (Praxisfern, ich weiß-ist aber für die untere Fischereibehörde oder entsprechende Organe sicherlich sch##egal. Offiziell sollst du das können, Punkt!) und du damit wahrscheinlich, oder man muss eher sagen hoffentlich, des Gewässers verwiesen wirst bzw. dein Fischereierlaubnisschein eingezogen wird oder zumindest entzogen werden könnte ist dir nicht gekommen?


----------



## magi (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Ich kann keinen Fisch schlachten*

Vielleicht noch ein Nachtrag: 

Ich bin kein Jurist und natürlich steht es so in zumindest keinem mir bekannten Gesetzestext. Allerdings wäre das gleichzusetzen mit Angeln ohne jegliche Verwertungsabsicht und das ist nicht legal. So ganz allgemein.. Deshalb würde ich an deiner Stelle bei den nassen Händen und glitschigen Fischen bleiben.


----------



## antonio (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Ich kann keinen Fisch schlachten*



ein Angler schrieb:


> Hi Leute
> Wenn ich sagen würde er ist mir aus der Hand gerutscht ist das so glaube ich anfechtbar, wenn ich aber sage ich kann keinen Fisch töten, dann möchte ich mal sehen was sie machen würden.
> 
> um bei deinem vorherigen beispiel zu bleiben, wie willst du dem kontrolletti verklickern, daß du keinen fisch töten kannst wenn du schon einen vorher vorn kopp gehaun hast?
> ...



antonio


----------



## diez (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Ich kann keinen Fisch schlachten*

@ ein Angler:

Habe verstanden, nasse Hände ist aber die bessere alternative als Antwort - Bundesweit gesehen.



Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> Abschließend kann ich nur sagen: Wenn jemand kein flaues Gefühl im Magen hat, wenn er ein Tier tötet – und sei es nur ein kleiner, verangelter Barsch – der sollte sich ein anderes Hobby suchen.



Ich bin bekennender Kochtopfangler. Ich will den Fisch essen - Egal ob Braxe oder Zander.
Warum soll ich nun entweder ein schlechtes Gewissen haben oder aber 1 Hobby bleiben lassen? :c
Was ist it den Würmern, Maden und sonstigem Getier was am Haken (ver)endet? #c
Ganz oder gar nicht. Und für die die keine Kinder mögen - halbschwanger gibts auch nicht |kopfkrat

Wenn aber jemand zum Angeln geht, weil er das töten an sich geil findet gehe ich mit mit deiner Meinung.


----------



## Rikked_ASVheBitt (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Ich kann keinen Fisch schlachten*



ein Angler schrieb:


> Hi Leute
> So wie in der Überschrift steht habe ich eine Frage zur Entnahmepflicht wenn ich angeln möchte, von mir aus im Urlaub im anderen Bundesland oder auch eben zu Hause.
> Wenn ein Zurücksetzen verboten ist, zBsp Wels, ich das aber mache, was erwartet mich da. Ich will ja nur angeln kann aber eben keinem (Fisch) Tier was zu leide tun. #c
> Andreas



Danach (Zitat ein Angler) : 

"Hi Leute
Ich habe eigentlich sagen wollen das wenn ich einen Fisch fange der groß  genug ist, mir dann auch zum essen reicht. Ich werde doch aber nicht  mein Angelkram einpacken und abhauen. Nun fange ich den nächsten und wie  der Zufall es so will sieht die Fischereiaufsicht das ich ihn  zurücksetze.
Da es ja zur Geldbuße kommen kann habe ich gedacht ich sage ich kann keinen Fisch töten. Wie ist das dann gesetzlich geregelt. |kopfkrat Meine Würmer die ich suche verangel ich auch selber. .
Andreas 		"



WAS denn nun? #c#q


----------



## Duke Nukem (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Ich kann keinen Fisch schlachten*



Rikked_ASVheBitt schrieb:


> WAS denn nun? #c#q




Bloß nicht drüber nachdenken #q


----------



## thomas72 (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Ich kann keinen Fisch schlachten*

Hallo miteinander,

ich möchte dem TE nichts unterstellen, aber für mich hört es sich so an, als wolle er sich unter dem Deckmantel "Kann keinen Fisch töten" ein reines Gewissen für C & R schaffen.

Selbst ein überzeugter C & R ér wird einen Fisch töten müssen, wenn er tief geschluckt hat und z.B. aus den Kiemen blutet.

Gruß


Thomas


----------



## ein Angler (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Ich kann keinen Fisch schlachten*

Hi Duke und Rikked
Versteht ihr das nicht, ich habe meinen Fisch den ich esse im Auto und das reicht mir, will weiterangeln und fange den oder die nächsten und setze sie wieder rein und werde eben beobachtet. Wie Grundel schreibt scheint er ja ein humaner Fischereiaufseher zu sein. Es gibt doch aber auch andere, oder? Von wegen was denn nun. Ich will nicht mehr als ich brauche oder esse und will und werde auch nicht aufhören zu angeln weil ich in den ersten 5 min meinen Deal habe. Und wie schon geschrieben haben es mir die Hechtaugen eben angetan, ist für mich vielleicht leider so. Und der Freundliche Fischereiaufseher sieht meine Schandtat wie ich sie zurücksetze und ich muss mich erklären. Sei wie es sei, vielleicht habe ich mich nicht richtig erklärt. |kopfkrat  #h |rolleyes
Andreas


----------



## Biberacher (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Ich kann keinen Fisch schlachten*



ein Angler schrieb:


> Hi Duke und Rikked
> Versteht ihr das nicht, ich habe meinen Fisch den ich esse im Auto und das reicht mir, will weiterangeln und fange den oder die nächsten und setze sie wieder rein und werde eben beobachtet. Wie Grundel schreibt scheint er ja ein humaner Fischereiaufseher zu sein. Es gibt doch aber auch andere, oder? Von wegen was denn nun. Ich will nicht mehr als ich brauche oder esse und will und werde auch nicht aufhören zu angeln weil ich in den ersten 5 min meinen Deal habe. Und wie schon geschrieben haben es mir die Hechtaugen eben angetan, ist für mich vielleicht leider so. Und der Freundliche Fischereiaufseher sieht meine Schandtat wie ich sie zurücksetze und ich muss mich erklären. Sei wie es sei, vielleicht habe ich mich nicht richtig erklärt. |kopfkrat  #h |rolleyes
> Andreas




Dann hättest du es vielleicht im Eingangspost gleich so sagen sollen und nicht uns alle mit deinem falsch beschriebenen Moralbewusstsein auf falsche Bahnen führen sollen...


----------



## Heilbutt (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Ich kann keinen Fisch schlachten*



gründler schrieb:


> Nö warum sollten wir Aufseher vom Glauben abfallen,ich kenne etliche Aufseher die keinen fisch essen aber Angeln.
> 
> Also blödsinn,und ausserdem sind nicht alle Aufseher Wachhunde sondern meist selber Angler.
> 
> ...



Ich seh schon - wir verstehen uns heute alle irgendwie falsch!?!;+
Selbst ein angelnder Fischereiaufseher, auch wenn er keinen Fisch isst, muß wenn er angelt grundsätzlich bereit sein einem Lebewesen (Fisch, Wurm, Köfi,...) Leid zuzufügen, ansonsten dürfte weder er, noch der den er kontrolliert, zum angeln gehen!

So haben es zumindest viele von uns in Laufe dieses Threads gesehen, denn es war eben von "kein Leid zufügen" die Rede!!

@ein Angler:
So langsam verstehe sogar ich was du uns eigentlich sagen wolltest....:m

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Lui Nairolf (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Ich kann keinen Fisch schlachten*



> Wenn aber jemand zum Angeln geht, weil er das töten an sich geil findet gehe ich mit mit deiner Meinung.



So in etwa wollte ich das ausdrücken - vielleicht etwas missverständlich formuliert ...


----------



## ELBspinner (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Ich kann keinen Fisch schlachten*

Hallo,

verstehen kann ich die Frage schon. Mal ehrlich gesagt, wer hört schon auf wenn er in kürzester Zeit seinen erlaubten Fang voll hat.
Man(n) schleppt 200kilo Material über 2 km durchs Gebüsch und wenn man nach 1 std den Eimer voll hat packt man ein und zieht ab|kopfkrat?!?
Anderes Beispiel: Man(n) plant die letzten 2 Monate eine Bootstour auf einen weit entfernten See, vielleicht noch mit Guide, Unterkunft, Bootskosten, Angelkarte und und. Dann das Pech: Aufgrund von Können, Glück oder sonst was schafft man es innerhalb von einer Std daß das Limit erreicht ist. Angeltag zu Ende?!? |kopfkrat Bei ganz viel Pech schafft man das am 2. Tag auch noch. Wieder Angeltag zu ende!?! #q Wer packt da ein und hockt sich vor die Hütte und lässt die Angel stehen?!? 

Ich schlepp auch nur die Fische mit die ich verangelt habe oder aber meine Freundin möchte Fisch essen. Und da ich als arbeitender Mensch nicht viel Zeit habe zum angeln werd ich nicht sofort nach Haus rennen nur weil ich mein Limit erreicht habe.

Von daher versteh ich den TE, auch wenn er sich zuerst recht unverständlich ausgedrückt hat.


mfg


----------



## antonio (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Ich kann keinen Fisch schlachten*

es verlangt ja auch keiner, daß man dann aufhört außer in bayern.
und die genannte ausrede ist ja wohl die dümmste die man finden kann.

antonio


----------



## Fin (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Ich kann keinen Fisch schlachten*

Ich kann den TE (auf seinen zweiten Post bezogen) schon verstehen. Und ich würde das angeln einstellen wenn ich mein Limit erreicht hätte, jedoch fange ich zum glück nie etwas :vik:

und falls doch, dann knüppel ich nicht alles ab, was auch nur ansatzweise in die Nähe des Mindesmaßes kommt. Muss halt verwertbar sein. 

Und zum Thema "*Ich kann keinen Fisch schlachten" *habe ich auch eine interessante Erfahrung gemacht. Meine Freundin, die aus genau diesem Grund (Mitleid mit Fisch=Angeln ist doof) zum angeln nie mitkommt. Habe ich einfach mal um 4 Uhr morgens aus dem Bett gejagt und mit zum Teich geschleppt (ohne Angelzeug-tragegehilifin wäre es eh nicht gegangen). 
Der Angeltag verging.... es zuppelte kurz an der Feederrute (sie bemerkte den sehr vorsichtigen Biss!) und es hing eine wunderschöne Schleie am anderen Ende (meine erste).
Ich war echt fasziniert von der Schönheit des Fisches (die Schleie ist für mich "persönlich" ein seltener, schöner und mysteriöser Fisch). Ich konnte sie einfach nicht abknüppeln, wollte sie unbedingt wieder schwimmen lassen und war einfach nur begeistert, jedoch merkte meine Freundin wie sehr ich die Schleie anhimmelte und bewunderte, daraufhin meinte sie dann "neeee die nehmen wir jetzt mit! wozu gehst du sonst angeln?" und schwupps wars das dann mit dem *Mitleid mit dem Fisch*. 
Tja, die Eifersucht hat sie wohl zu dieser Entscheidung getrieben!? Ich hingehen hatte noch tagelang ein schlechtes Gewissen #h


----------



## yellowred (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Ich kann keinen Fisch schlachten*

Naja schlachten hin und her. Ich machs wenn es sein muss, begeistert bin ich trotzdem nicht wenn ich meinem 80er Zander auf den Kopf schlagen muss, dass es durch den ganzen Hafen schallt. Kein tolles Gefühl.


----------

